

TOP 8: Ways to ease your life using technology - mboses
http://guru8.net/2013/08/top-8-ways-to-ease-your-life-using-technology/

======
lifeisstillgood
And this is why I read HN and try to keep my mind open.

Yawn, a Valley list of 8 things that life hacker has already covered. Probably
by a Stanford dropout and a wanna ... Err why are they talking about Uganda?

This is standard Silicon Valley stuff - produced and aimed at the Ugandan
cognescenti. Did I miss a memo? Fiverr runs in Uganada? Well of course it
does, it's the same site, the same credit cards, just type in different
addresses

Thank you mboses - nice to have my mind stretched a little

And you know what - I did not notice his accent

